# NATO Alternative to the T-14 Armata



## tomahawk6 (30 May 2016)

The plan would be to upgrade the Leo 2A4 into an all new MBT.Nice video at the link.The tank may sport a new 130mm main gun now under development.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a21084/this-german-tank-demonstrator-mbt/

The MBT Advanced Technology Demonstrator, seen in this new video, takes a widely available older tank design and upgrades it with a host of new tech.

The tank in the video is an upgraded Leopard 2A4. (Ignore the annoying quick cuts at first—they go away after a while.) The -A4 was the most manufactured of the Leopard 2 series of tanks, with 2,570 built for Germany and the Netherlands between 1985 and 1992. After the Cold War ended, many A4s were sold off to other NATO countries including Canada, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, and Turkey, where they still serve today.

In other words, there are a lot of A4s out there that could use upgrades— and upgrades are on NATO's mind, with the recent introduction of Russia's brand-new T-14 Armata tank. The teaser video is short on details, but a few things stand out.


----------



## MilEME09 (30 May 2016)

probably a stop gap/ cheap upgrade until the Leopard 3 project rolls out a prototype, upgrades are good but at the end of the day it's still a leo 2, the extra armour makes it seem like just an evolved A7, so leopard 2A8 any one?


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 May 2016)

It certainly is a nice looking tank.Throw in something like Trophy and you have a next gen tank.


----------

